# I found my thrill!



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

Bought the Crimson Carry Pro today. Put 200 rds through it already and no FTF's as of yet. I will try to get some pics on here later, but have to go to an Republican Oyster Roast right now- should be fun in this weather! lol


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations on getting a great gun.

I own one as well and really enjoy mine.

:smt1099


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

Great gun to get. How do you like the laser?


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations, I am sure you will enjoy it. Good shooting.:smt1099


----------

